# Meyer E-60 Leaking down...now another prob



## bcpaul (Jan 13, 2011)

I have an E-60 that's been serving well for at least 11 years. All of a sudden when I raise the plow, it leaks down to the ground in about 3 seconds. Everything else worked normal.

Then the next day I take the truck in for some mechanical repairs (where it sat inside the shop for 5 days) and now it won't even lift up. It seems like the motor is straining and running slowly. The left and right movement is the same, slow and straining. It does lift up without hooking it up to the plow( with no weight). It's like I am running on 6 volts or something.

I took the unit apart (except the ram and motor) and cleaned it out and still no joy. I did replace the A solenoid (complete)-- no change.

I also jumpered the positive and negative directly to the battery. It angled left SLOWLY again straining the motor.

Any ideaers?

Thanks


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Motor is shot. Solenoid not transferring full 12v. Loss of ground.


----------



## bcpaul (Jan 13, 2011)

I was wondering about the motor. I did replace it last year. I jumpered the motor directly to the battery and it was still slow, like it was working hard. 

I took it apart today. The seal at the bottom of the ram is gone, explaining the drop.

But still not sure about the slow/working hard motor. 

Could this be the pump? It seemed to turn well and seemed tight. The motor turns quite easily as well. The motor has a ground wire and power wire that goes directly to pos/neg post to connect the 3 solenoids. Yeah I agree that its looking light a wiring issue, but why jumpering the motor no difference?

Any ideas?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

where did the seal go? could it be jammed in the pump causing it to bind?


----------



## bcpaul (Jan 13, 2011)

No the seal was all there, but shredded, and rotten.

I tool the solenoid block off of the sump. The connection (from block to base) was very corroded, it needs a clean connection, since it grounds through here. I am thinking that maybe sitting in a nice warm shop for 5 days, teh corrosion got bad here??? Maybe the solenoids were not opening and causing the motor to run down?


----------



## bcpaul (Jan 13, 2011)

I am putting a new pump / seals in tomorrow


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Does it have the big single plug harness? These have been a problem area. 

If it is the old style of harness check power/ground wires for a bulge in the insulation as this will indicate a corroded wire that is not transferring power/ground well.


----------

